
Banks are seeing the bear market coming - OAlexander
https://www.wsj.com/articles/this-is-not-a-normal-recession-banks-ready-for-wave-of-coronavirus-defaults-11594746008
======
greenyoda
Here's a non-paywalled article about this:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/big-us-banks-unwilling-to-
cal...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/big-us-banks-unwilling-to-call-the-
economic-bottom-yet-220552720.html)

~~~
OAlexander
Thank you

------
dredmorbius
[http://archive.li/mu6Cd](http://archive.li/mu6Cd)

